# Help with Install



## flumes (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought a Fisher MM1 plow off eBay. It's 6'8" and steel and still has the Minute Muont Sticker/serial number on it. 
I have a 97 Jeep Wrangler that I put my brand new Fisher mounts on today. The mounts are 29" center to center.

The plow itself does not line up to the mounts! The plow measures 25-1/2" center to center where it connects to the mounts.

Now what???? I thought all Fisher MM plows were the same.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

That is 3 1/2 Inches off... about the as the Jeep frame rail width. you got the jeep mounts on the correct sides of the frame rails?


----------



## flumes (Dec 28, 2007)

theplowmeister;479560 said:


> That is 3 1/2 Inches off... about the as the Jeep frame rail width. you got the jeep mounts on the correct sides of the frame rails?


The mounts are on right cause the install manual for the mounts says I should end up with 29 inches center to center....and thats what I got. So the mounts are on right.

The plow must not be for a jeep....if that makes sense.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Post a picture of the mounts on your jeep from the front...and the plow frame.


----------

